# Things sure were simpler back then (pic)



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

Bills still come on paper?


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

Hackster said:


> Bills still come on paper?


Yes, they even send them in the mail. :laughing:


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

I remember when $3.35 was worth something. Now, it's less than a tip I leave for poor service.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Hackster said:


> Bills still come on paper?


:blink:?:laughing:

Yup and I send them a paper check in the mail...:laughing:


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> :blink:?:laughing:
> 
> Yup and I send them a paper check in the mail...:laughing:


You're kidding :laughing:

You're one of the more technically inclined older people that I know, with your iPads and iPhones and stuff. 

You buy paper checks in order to snail mail them, knowing that it is 100% electronic transfer behind the checks now anyway, instead of just going to the website and clicking "Pay Now"? :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Hackster said:


> You're kidding :laughing:
> 
> You're one of the more technically inclined older people that I know, with your iPads and iPhones and stuff.
> 
> You buy paper checks in order to snail mail them, knowing that it is 100% electronic transfer behind the checks now anyway, instead of just going to the website and clicking "Pay Now"? :laughing:


The only thing I pay for online is electrical stock.


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> The only thing I pay for online is electrical stock.


Why, the electrical suppliers don't take your checks anymore??? :whistling2:



:thumbup::laughing::laughing:


J/K Harry :001_tongue:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Hackster said:


> Why, the electrical suppliers don't take your checks anymore??? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I order a lot of stuff from 1000 bulbs,Tool up,.

When I do go to the supply house I pay them when I pick up the stock,I try to stay away from carrying any Debt at all.


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> I order a lot of stuff from 1000 bulbs,Tool up,.
> 
> When I do go to the supply house I pay them when I pick up the stock,I try to stay away from carrying any Debt at all.


I don't like debt either. But I personally don't consider the grace period on credit to be debt. Meaning, I will use a credit card or credit account to purchase items, but I pay them off as soon as the bill comes instead of letting that debt revolve and gain interest.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Hackster said:


> But I personally don't consider the grace period on credit to be debt. Meaning, I will use a credit card or credit account to purchase items, but I pay them off as soon as the bill comes instead of letting that debt revolve and gain interest.


That is still debt regardless of how you personally consider it. :laughing:


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

BBQ said:


> That is still debt regardless of how you personally consider it. :laughing:


Hey look, Bob is telling people what their opinions should be again :thumbup::laughing:


Bob, when you are sitting at a restaurant eating your dinner, are you in debt until your bill comes and you pay it? :whistling2:


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

For those utility nerds like Mxslick, Narragansett Electric (along with other NEES company Massachusetts Electric) and Niagra Mowhawk now comprise National Grid.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> :blink:?:laughing:
> 
> Yup and I send them a paper check in the mail...:laughing:


My Great Uncle was a Post Master. Grandfather, Uncle and Brother in Law are all letter carriers. I am obligated to use USPS


----------



## CJE (Oct 10, 2010)

Where I used to live, our bill looked like this. We even read our own meter. You got your current bill and it had boxes on it to write the current meter reading on it. They wanted you to read the meter on a certain day, but it wasn't a problem if you did it a day or two either way. You sent your check and the bill stub with the reading in and next month the bill you got was figured on the reading you gave them. They did some auditing of meters, either randomly or anytime the POCO was out they recorded it for confirmation. I was told they just stopped this a couple of years ago. They have some smart metering of some kind now and some that are now read by an employee.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I like the smiling light bulb nose head, kinda makes you feel like your buying Hamburger Helper.


----------



## adamc (Sep 27, 2013)

AND you still had enough $$ left over to buy some cold Nasty-Gansette


----------



## LBC Jesse (Apr 26, 2012)

Ty Wrapp said:


> My Great Uncle was a Post Master. Grandfather, Uncle and Brother in Law are all letter carriers. I am obligated to use USPS


The government drug tested all the postal workers and found positive results for all types of drugs except one...... speed.
(my grandfather also retired from usps... and he hated that joke too)


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I miss xaH.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

MTW said:


> I miss xaH.


He was a wicked jerk.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

BBQ said:


> He was a wicked jerk.


And ugly too. :whistling2:


----------



## Bidder (Oct 1, 2013)

3000% inflation since the 70's..


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> I like the smiling light bulb nose head, kinda makes you feel like your buying Hamburger Helper.


 
Is that Reddy Kilowatt?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> I like the smiling light bulb nose head, kinda makes you feel like your buying Hamburger Helper.


 
Is that Reddy Kilowatt?

View attachment 29779





I inadvertently modeled my avatar after him.
I did not know it at the time (about 30 years ago).

I must have seen that image somewhere and it stuck in my mind !


----------



## GoldStarElectrical (Oct 1, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> :blink:?:laughing:
> 
> Yup and I send them a paper check in the mail...:laughing:


It's funny, there's so many things I don't do now that, when I was a kid, used to signify "adulthood" to me. I pay all my bills electronically, I've never owned a watch, I've never bought a newspaper etc.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

xaH said:


> Old electric bill the size of an index card and only one line for the total charges. Now they are 3 pages long with 15 lines of separate charges and one page of legalise.


Wish my electric bill was only $3.34.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Wish my electric bill was only $3.34.


That was from before you were even born. :whistling2:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> That was from before you were even born. :whistling2:


I was born in 1968.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> I was born in 1968.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


>


:001_huh:


----------



## thiggy (Jul 8, 2010)

The little light bulb fellow was Reddy Kilowatt.


----------

